# Need help with transport--Prescott AZ to Las Vegas NV



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everybody. Amy, undergunfire, in Prescott AZ picked up a bunny from a rescue group for us as we thought we had the transportation part taken care of. She's been neutered and should be ready to travel to her new forever home soon. My only problem is I can't sit in a car and drive for too long of a time. In 1978 a Mayflower Moving Van thought the light going red at an intersection meant go faster--he broadsided me doing 50 mph. 4 years, 11 months and 19 days later after a lot of re-hab and re-training I was abel to go back to work. In 1997 I was in a very bad train wreck and my doctor said I was retired. Suposedly every doctor I've seen has the same thing to say--that's the worst looking MRI I've ever seen. If I sit too long in one position (like driving) I start to lose feeling and control of my legs and there is also a significant amount of pain invloved. I can't drive all the way to prescott and back in one day even though it's not all that far--just not physically able to. So we need some help if anyone is in position to give it. I'm pretty sure I could go as far as Bullhead AZ and be abel to make it back but not any further. Help, please!ray:


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 13, 2010)

I might be able to meet someone in Seligman, and I frequent Vegas often.
It'd be easier if I didn't have to go further then Kingman but I know I could get your bun to vegas for ya.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry, I've been really busy, but just checking out the forum really fast, then going to sit down and get some sewing done for a few hours as I have a huuuuge order of liners that I need to finish up .

I thought you had said that you & Larry could come all the way to Prescott, if need be? I know asking for transport help is something I said we could do...but what if no one can help with the transport? I really wish I could drive towards Vegas, but our crappy '94 Ford Explorer needs to last us until this fall (when we can afford a new car)....so we don't want to push it. I don't want you or Larry to end up in a lot of pain from making the drive!

I don't know anything about the bunderground railroad...so maybe someone could enlighten us?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi Amy this is Larry. Even though the profile has Nancy's name, it's me here on line. Although, you have been talking to her by text. Not sure what was said, but, I have been very clear with her about how far I can drive, and since it's me that would have to be the one to do the driving, well you can figure it. Sorry for any misunderstanding, but, that's why I said we could take her if you could get her to Bullhead or Laughlin. Not sure where Seligman is or Kingman, but we do have someone that could get her at one of those--will this work. You've got the numbers so let us know--won't be here tonite as we have a group going to watch UNLV tonite.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up, Larry! It was a bit confusing.

Unfortunately I do not know of anyone who can get Lilly to Seligman or Kingman. I can *try* asking the very few rabbit people I know in town here, but I don't know that they could do it for free...they might need help with gas money.

I definitely didn't want you or Nancy to experience any pain from driving, that is why I asked Nancy a few times if she was sure that you guys could make it all the way to Prescott if need be. 

I really wish we had a newer car that could do the trip .


So...let me ask on bunspace to some of the local rabbit people around here if they can help out. If not....then we will have to think of another plan.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2010)

I can send money for gas if that would be a help and also wanted to send the money you paid out to get her. My problem is related to the state my spinal column is in more than anything. I have two cracked vetebrae that never healed, several of them are turned partially instead of strait, I have three discs left in my back and two in my neck--the rest are all chewed up or gone and my spinal fluid looks like confetti on the MRI, and several of them are worn down or flattened from blunt force trauma. Never my plan to have these limits, but it could have been worse--when I saw the truck coming through the intersection on a red light I knew I was dead--very happy to wake up, even if it was in the hospital. Well enough about me--let me know how we can get my big girl here. Thanks


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, so I have 3 bunny owners in my area who are willing to drive Lilly to Seligman or Kingman.....but we all need to see what day works best for us.

*Amanda....*are you still willing to meet in Seligman or Kingman and then get Lilly back to BHC (or Laughlin)? I have a lady in BHC who is a bunny owner, she is very willing to let Lilly spend a few hours (or the night) with her, until Larry & Nancy can pick Lilly up from her.

Now I just need Larry & Amanda (if you can do this) to post the days you are free to do transport, so that I can get back to the 4 people that are all willing to help out with this. 

Let's get Miss Lills to her new home :highfive:.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 17, 2010)

Yup I can, ^_^


If your people can meet me on the 7th at any time that would be AWESOME!
I can even meet them in Ash Fork, as on the 7th I am traveling over to Flagstaff *I am going to make sure my dr gives me pk's to make THAT drive O_O* to get some critters that the person is traveling from Colorado to bring.
So if that should make it easier.

I have LOTS of bun food, and hay and greens she could be ok until Nancy and Larry and I could meet up *either them coming to BHC or My going to Vegas ^_^*

If not on the 7th then any day other day would be ok, but the 7th is easiest.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 17, 2010)

Meeting in Ash Fork would be awesome if you are passing right by that way!! Thanks so much for offering all of the help Amanda, I really appreciate it . I'll alert the bunny people who would meet you that the 7th works for you....hopefully it works for them, too. Ya know what....since it is on a Sunday, I bet my Dad can just drive me up that way!!

Uhm....exchange from CO.....uhhhh....CAMA RATS?!?!?!? Oh my goodness.....I'm shaking at the thought....I want Cama rats sooooo bad. I have to take my 18 month old rattie in tomorrow to be PTS due to PT....and I am now down to 4 boys in a double CN. I soooo badly want to get out of rats for a break. Man...bad timing! You've got gorgeous ratties too. Darnit :tears2:!!!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 17, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Meeting in Ash Fork would be awesome if you are passing right by that way!! Thanks so much for offering all of the help Amanda, I really appreciate it . I'll alert the bunny people who would meet you that the 7th works for you....hopefully it works for them, too. Ya know what....since it is on a Sunday, I bet my Dad can just drive me up that way!!
> 
> Uhm....exchange from CO.....uhhhh....CAMA RATS?!?!?!? Oh my goodness.....I'm shaking at the thought....I want Cama rats sooooo bad. I have to take my 18 month old rattie in tomorrow to be PTS due to PT....and I am now down to 4 boys in a double CN. I soooo badly want to get out of rats for a break. Man...bad timing! You've got gorgeous ratties too. Darnit :tears2:!!!


Yes Cama Rats ^_^
I get Cama rats one way or another Every year. ^_^
Aww I am Sorry to hear about your rattie. :tears2:
Thank you about my rats ^_^
Yeah I love my rats too much, that I can't get out of them, even when I wanted too lol. I can't Imagine living without my rats, Life is no fun without em.
And now that I have buns again I am NOT going without them either. I luffs em.
Also gives me an excuse to help out other people hehe.

Which ever works on the trip, ^_^ Like I said I have to pass by there 2 times. ^___^


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Amy--Nancy works tues--fri and her school does one monday a month fro training on a tba basis. I work for me so I can take off when needed. Quick question--Kingman by way of US93 looks to be the same amount of distance as to Laughlin--so, could probably meet in Kingman--will just need a good spot to meet as have only been thru there once.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 17, 2010)

Larry....I have never been to Kingman, so I have no clue whats around there. If we can do it on Sunday Feb. the 7th, then I am sure my Dad can take me to Ask Fork to drop Lilly off with Amanda....then if Amanda is going back to Bullhead City anyway, you can pick Lilly up from her.

Would that be okay, Amanda?

Off topic agian: Amanda, I really love rats...but sometimes I can only take their short life spans so much. I think a long break will help me out....I can focus on my new career as a pet groomer and focus on bunnies. I will always love rats, though. Next time around I'd love to get rats from a breeder that have long lived lines....no more tumors, poor respiratory health, dying young out of the blue, etc.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 17, 2010)

Works for me ^_^


Yeah I know the feeling.
That is one reason why I breed, to work on Health, Longevity, Temperaments, and Conformity.
But without that health and and Longevity it isn't worth it. My rats thankfully are always sweethearts, so that helps keep focused on the other stuff. ^__^


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2010)

Feb 7th will work for us--just need some good landmarks as I've only been thru there once. However, Bullhead or Laughlin might be a better choice as I think I'm less likely to get lost.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 17, 2010)

hehe
I could prolly bring Lillie up to Searchlight if that is easier.

Lemme know though so I can round the Gmoney for a searchlight trip is all.
^_^

Searchlight is midway between Vegas and BHC.

I've been to Kingman many a time, and I still get lost... I prefer just to stick to the main road that we take, that way there is no getting lost.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 17, 2010)

Searchlight would really be fantastic--not so much there that I could begin to get lost--can't wait till we have our new girl and we can introduce her to her new family


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 17, 2010)

I will go ahead and call my Dad tomorrow and see if he can bring me to Ash Fork to meet with you, Amanda, on the 7th. Do you know around what time we would meet you?

I can't stinkin' wait until we can hopefully afford a newer car this summer. I'm so sick of wanting to help with transports and rescue situations...and our stupid old '94 Ford Explorer can't even leave the Prescott tri-city area. Argggg.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 18, 2010)

Great ^_^

Yeah Searchlight is a Blink and your through it town, no getting lost.

Well I need to be in Flagstaff by about noon, sooooo would you prefer before or after I get my Cama rats?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2010)

I can meet you in Searchlight at the first gas station as you top the hill and help with the g-money--just need a time--when we get closer I'll send a private with my cell #


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 18, 2010)

The Terribles or the general? *they are both right next to each other >_<*

We drive a Dodge Caravan, silverish blue.
^_^

What is a good time? We are planning on being in Flagstaff at noon and leaving prolly about 12:30ish. It's nearly a 3 hour drive from here to Flag and then Flag to here so that is about 6 hours... Then to Searchlight about 30-40minutes.

Plus the time to get Lillie from Amy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 18, 2010)

the first one on your right--I think it's an Arco--one of the major brands anyway. It will take me a little less than two hours to get there, so, either a time or a phone call when your that far out will work for us. The excitement builds!!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 18, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Great ^_^
> 
> Yeah Searchlight is a Blink and your through it town, no getting lost.
> 
> Well I need to be in Flagstaff by about noon, sooooo would you prefer before or after I get my Cama rats?



AFTER!!! #1 because my Dad isn't an early riser and needs to drive 30 mins into town to my house to pick me up. #2....my dream is to hold a Cama rat. 

My goodness if I could...I would soooooo die for "RG Eye of the Beholder Cama" and "RG Justice for All" . I think roan rats are so gorgeous.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jan 18, 2010)

I LOVE Justice for all!!

Ok I will see you after I get my Camarats then ^__^

If you weren't trying to get out of ratties I could prolly talk to Amy *Cama* about them for you...


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 18, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> I LOVE Justice for all!!
> 
> Ok I will see you after I get my Camarats then ^__^
> 
> If you weren't trying to get out of ratties I could prolly talk to Amy *Cama* about them for you...


I wish! Part of me wants to hold on, but the other part really wants to let go. Spice was PTS 2 hours ago ...so now I only have 4 neutered boys in a double CN. It is tempting, but I don't think now is the time for me. Ralphie is the father to my 4 boys and he passed away at about 2 years, Spice is the mother and she was only 18 months old. 4 of the baby girls in the litter have already passed away.....so, sadly, right now I don't hold much hope for my 4 boys that are 13 months old. Once I am ratless for a while and focusing more on my dog grooming career...I might see about fostering or being a QT home with Any Rat Rescue or something.

So I will call my Dad in a little while to tell him he needs to bring me to Ash Fork around 2 or so on Sunday the 7th.


----------

